# Tories Den



## mattm59 (May 15, 2011)

Just started MTB on this section after the logging company wiped this stretch out for hiking.
http://www.trails.com/tcatalog_trail.aspx?trailid=XAC008-020

 parking on E. Plymouth Rd., you'll see a gate . I ride over here from my house sometimes on my streetable Trek and do a lap, but prefer taking the more aggressive bike.  E. Plymouth rd. is about 1.3 ish up to the Den. We've been having a ball mainly climbing the mud/rock doubletrack up to the den, then blasting back down. Usually do 2 laps, after work, around an hour. Real fast return, one of the longest steady downhills around, a few berms, horizon lines, divots. Just a real ball, and I think nobody really knows about this. Not really worth a long drive to get to, but if you're fairly local it's a grins and giggles downhill, and a good thighburner going up.


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2011)

Be careful riding out there as a lot of those are "Blue Blazed" trails and technically not open to mountain biking. In addition most of that is Bristol Water Company property and posted no trespassing so tread very lightly and try and keep your activities on the QT. You'd be amazed who actually reads these forums.


----------



## mattm59 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.. I think the main trail has got to be okay, as the loggers trashed the trail, but I deleted the other info. Don't want to see anyone get in trouble on my word.


----------

